# "Most Beautiful Bottom Contest"



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2008)

*Most Beautiful Bottom Contest*




> Brazil's Melanie Nunes Fronckowiak (R) and France's Saiba Bombote (L) pose after they won the female and male final of the "most beautiful bottom in the world" competition in Paris November 12, 2008. Some 45 finalists from 26 different countries took part in the competition to win a modelling contract and 15,000 euros prize money.



If only I had known they were having a contest!


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2008)

Do they need any judges for next year?  :lol2:


----------



## crushing (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm bummed I missed it.  I'll take a crack at g00gle images for more pics.  The it's back to work, I don't want to fall behind.

:moon:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 14, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'm bummed I missed it.  I'll take a crack at g00gle images for more pics.  The it's back to work, I don't want to fall behind.
> 
> :moon:


Oh, you're soooo punny!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'm bummed I missed it. I'll take a crack at g00gle images for more pics. The it's back to work, I don't want to fall behind.
> 
> :moon:


 
Do I sense the return if the skittles avatar?


----------



## zDom (Nov 14, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'm bummed I missed it.  I'll take a crack at g00gle images for more pics.  The it's back to work, I don't want to fall behind.
> 
> :moon:



What I want to know is:

Was it a unanimous or a ...

split decision? (Dr. Evil pinky at corner of the mouth)


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder if judging requires hands-on experience?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

What they aren't saying is that she's on the left and he's on the right.....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Do they need any judges for next year?



It wouldn't be fair. You know me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 14, 2008)

Ooooh! .  There seems a small whiff of confidence in the air it seems ... at least, I think that's what it's a whiff of :lol:.

I shall have you know that my missus reckons that I have a very fine rear ...  ...  of course that could be interpreted to mean that my **** is better than the visage presented by my face .


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 14, 2008)

Ohhhh, that kind of bottom, not this...


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 14, 2008)

In the world?  I find that hard to believe, seeing as how I wasn't even invited.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> In the world?  I find that hard to believe, seeing as how I wasn't even invited.



No one wants to see a frostbitten ***! :lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, so, no Canadian tushies, and no one from the NE US eh?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 14, 2008)

They fail. April has the nicest 'bottom'. She didn't participate, therefor they fail. April is the girl I have a date with tomorrow, by the way.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> They fail. April has the nicest 'bottom'. She didn't participate, therefor they fail. April is the girl I have a date with tomorrow, by the way.


 
Sucking up on the board doesn't help your chances, buddy.  Unless she's a member, she's not going to see it.

And if April does compare to the women from Brazil and France, then...

...my comment was edited for purposes of general decency...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, so, no Canadian tushies, and no one from the NE US eh?



LOL - but I think the pun was supposed be that Frostbite was the quoted user in her post.


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2008)

arnisador said:


> It wouldn't be fair. You know me.



*sigh*

I'll try to be impartial.   Now let me take another look... :lol2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll see if I can get Susan to take a shot of mine soon as I find the thong.


----------



## crushing (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll see if I can get Susan to take a shot of mine soon as I find the thong.


 
The one you're wearing?


:uhyeah:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll see if I can get Susan to take a shot of mine soon as I find the thong.


 
Oh ... that wasn't something good to read right after dinner ... thanks a lot.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Oh ... that wasn't something good to read right after dinner ... thanks a lot.



Yeah ... I'm looking at Mac N Cheese Hamburger Helper for the ... ah ... second time.  Funny ... it still looks almost the same. :barf:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

crushing said:


> The one you're wearing?
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


I'm not wearing one now......




hehehe  "Warning, Mental Image WILL induce Vomiting!"


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> hehehe "Warning, Mental Image WILL induce Vomiting!"


 
That warning is just a bit late.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll see if I can get Susan to take a shot of mine soon as I find the thong.


NO!!!

The horror!  The humanity!

If you need money for the servers, you don't need to resort to extortion like that!  Beg, we'll pony up!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm not wearing one now......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap...

An even worse mental image.

Thanks.  I'll just be pouring Draino into my ears in hopes of scrubbing it from my mind now...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> NO!!!
> 
> The horror!  The humanity!
> 
> If you need money for the servers, you don't need to resort to extortion like that!  Beg, we'll pony up!


Oh, ok.   Lets see 20 new supporting memberships by monday, or I change my avatar to my hind end in a leopard print thong.

If we get 40 new SMs, I won't post the photoshop of Arni in a speedo either.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *Most Beautiful Bottom Contest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, that's a very nice behind on her.  Speaking completely from a photographic perspective of course.


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oh, ok.   Lets see 20 new supporting memberships by monday, or I change my avatar to my hind end in a leopard print thong.
> 
> If we get 40 new SMs, I won't post the photoshop of Arni in a speedo either.



Hey those shots of Arni are all mine. 

The real ones anyway, not the photoshopped ones...


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 15, 2008)

Warning...anyone with a fantasy regarding these women, please cease and desist...

I'm 32 and I've tapped said quality bottoms.  I've even married one.  

...I'll lose a left testicle for referring to her as a body part...

Yet, I feel this is important enough to risk it.  

Yeah, these chicas are hot, but what's reality?  They might be a ***** or they might be your soul mate.  It's always a matter of decision.

You decide what you want.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 15, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Sucking up on the board doesn't help your chances, buddy. Unless she's a member, she's not going to see it.
> 
> And if April does compare to the women from Brazil and France, then...
> 
> ...my comment was edited for purposes of general decency...


 
That doesn't change the fact that it's true. And yes, she does have a nicer butt.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 15, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> That doesn't change the fact that it's true. And yes, she does have a nicer butt.


 
Hey, look, a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I had a girl friend named April.  She was hot...

...but she was also crazy.

It's really hard to separate the two.  Hopefully, you don't find out...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 15, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Hey, look, a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I had a girl friend named April. She was hot...
> 
> ...but she was also crazy.
> 
> It's really hard to separate the two. Hopefully, you don't find out...


 
um.... ok.... My April is crazy in a good way. We've known each other for awhile.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2008)

Aprils don't seem to have the consistancy of name/personality that others do.
I've known 2 Aprils. One was thin, sane and rather librarian like, the other big loud, obnoxious and bull dykey.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oh, ok.   Lets see 20 new supporting memberships by monday, or I change my avatar to my hind end in a leopard print thong.
> 
> If we get 40 new SMs, I won't post the photoshop of Arni in a speedo either.


All, please understand.  This is purely in self defense, and in keeping with the best practices in dealing with extortion.  I take no responsibility for any mental suffering those who read further experience.

Bob -- I'll not only match your pictures of your backside... but counter with my own hairy backside.
*
Sans thong.*




verkill:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2008)

I simply MUST make this thread a part of my appetite-control program.


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2008)

Geo, if you become bulimic its going to worry the heck out of me...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If we get 40 new SMs, I won't post the photoshop of Arni in a speedo either.



Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!


----------

